# New goat making weird noises



## whiskeylivewire (May 27, 2009)

Since I'm a newbie I don't know what is normal or weird or not but she's not really "baaaing" she makes a noise almost like she has something in her throat and she has been "snuffling". I don't know what it could be? Thanks for any advice and I'll answer any questions that will help in pinpointing the reason.


----------



## mpete (Mar 4, 2008)

Alpine type breeds will sound more like a nikker, while nubians will do a maaaa


----------



## Laverne (May 25, 2008)

Is she doing a quick snorting sound? It is an alarm sound that goats make when they are nervous over something.


----------



## Cheribelle (Jul 23, 2007)

When is she doing it? What's going on around her? My girl absolutley HATES having a dog in the barn during milking. I swear I have heard her Growl!


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

I have had goats for three or four years now, and my Alpine herd queen made a sound I'd *never* heard before last night. It was kind of a growl, and it was directed at my son's dog who is visiting this week. (My son is visiting, too.)


----------



## whiskeylivewire (May 27, 2009)

They're Nigerian Dwarfs and yes it is kind of a snort. Ok, just making sure she wasn't getting a cold or pneumonia or something else freaky like that lol


----------



## April (Nov 28, 2006)

We call it the "Snort of Awesome Fearsomeness". It usually makes our dogs run away. But then - we have sissy dogs.


----------



## CarolT (Mar 12, 2009)

So what's the almost grunt that seems to be some kind of welcome? Not really a grunt, really hard to describe and my daughter never seems to be able to hear it...


----------



## Wonderland (May 26, 2009)

CarolT said:


> So what's the almost grunt that seems to be some kind of welcome? Not really a grunt, really hard to describe and my daughter never seems to be able to hear it...


Maybe they're communicating with you telepathically? :nana:

Hehe, just kidding. :lookout:


None of mine really sound the same.  There are a few I can't tell apart really, but most of them have their own voices. My MiniMancha makes some strange grunty noises I'd never heard before when she's eating.


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

My pygmy wether makes some funny noises. My Nubian queen snorfles a lot, but she has a VERY pronounced Roman nose.

They're just unique noisy animals. As long as they're eating, drinking, and pooping normally, you're good to go.


----------



## CarolT (Mar 12, 2009)

Could be LOL Have had 2 different ones do it at me. Thought it was upping a cud because I noticed her cheeks puff out when I first noticed it, but no bulge and chewing. Probably asking for food...


----------

